# LeMond Attacks Lance's Ex-wife



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

There was a long article in the NY Dally News about LeMond's lawsuit with Trek bikes. Unfortunately it mostly dealt with his endless accusations of Lance doping. He dragged Lance's ex-wife into the proceedings and had his lawyer pepper her with questions about whether she knew Lance doped. 

The author interviewed Greg and Kathy LeMond and the article is obviously biased in LeMond's favor.

Here's the rub. WTF do accusations about whether Lance doped have to do with Trek dumping his bikes? How low do you have to go to attack Lance's ex-wife?

Greg used to a a huge idol to me, but he's turned into a bitter little man who actually may be mentally ill.

The whole world has entered into a conspiracy against poor little Greg.:cryin: :17: 


I'm sure the he man Lance haters club will chime in here. 



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...-11-07_greg_lemonds_lawsuit_against_trek.html


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=176634


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess your attention span ran out before you got to this.

"""Lance Armstrong certainly didn't see it that way, according to LeMond. The lawsuit alleges he called LeMond, "tacitly acknowledged his use of EPO," and threatened to implicate LeMond in doping. Further, LeMond claims that Armstrong reacted to the article by vowing to sabotage LeMond's own agreement with Trek. (LeMond argues Kristin Armstrong was present for that conversation in July of 2001, and hence her testimony was essential to the case.)


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> I guess your attention span ran out before you got to this.
> 
> """Lance Armstrong certainly didn't see it that way, according to LeMond. The lawsuit alleges he called LeMond, "tacitly acknowledged his use of EPO," and threatened to implicate LeMond in doping. Further, LeMond claims that Armstrong reacted to the article by vowing to sabotage LeMond's own agreement with Trek. (LeMond argues Kristin Armstrong was present for that conversation in July of 2001, and hence her testimony was essential to the case.)


Geez, that makes Lance about the third or fouth rider who called Greg and acknowledged using drugs. Does Greg operate some kind of confessional? I've got a few things that I'd like to get off my chest and I've been wondering if Greg can fit me in--you know, between the professional rider confessions.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

""hello greg... Davis Phinney was laughing at me on the climb but look at me now mfr!!!""


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

The trial should be interesting.

But, if it ever came out that Lance had either doped or put pressure on Trek to drop LeMond (or both), I wouldn't exactly be picking my jaw up off the floor in shock.
.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

ti-triodes said:


> Here's the rub. WTF do accusations about whether Lance doped have to do with Trek dumping his bikes?


Lemond believes it is his viable accusations against Armstrong that caused Trek to break their agreement. Trek believes Lemond's repeated unverified accusations shined a negative light on the corporation. 

Which is right? You make the call!

JSR


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

JSR said:


> Lemond believes it is his viable accusations against Armstrong that caused Trek to break their agreement. Trek believes Lemond's repeated unverified accusations shined a negative light on the corporation.
> 
> Which is right? You make the call!
> 
> JSR




So why depose Kristen and hammer her about Lance's alleged doping? Why can't Lance's lawyers depose Kathy and ask her how clean Greg was when he raced?

Oh that's right, everyone before _and_ after Greg doped. He raced clean.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

ti-triodes said:


> So why depose Kristen and hammer her about Lance's alleged doping? Why can't Lance's lawyers depose Kathy and ask her how clean Greg was when he raced?
> 
> Oh that's right, everyone before _and_ after Greg doped. He raced clean.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2221632&postcount=7


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

If Lemond takes cash to shut up, it's gonna turn his high horse into a pony. What will the Lemond feltchers say about a settlement???

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lemond-and-trek-to-consider-settlement


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Bry03cobra said:


> If Lemond takes cash to shut up, it's gonna turn his high horse into a pony. What will the Lemond feltchers say about a settlement???
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lemond-and-trek-to-consider-settlement


Is a settlement what this type of trail is all about?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm sure he wants cash. But what is his goal? If we are to believe his fingerpointing, wouldn't he want the truth to come out and not just a payoff?? Time will tell.


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

EDIT: I'm gonna withdraw what I wrote coz there was no real contribution to this conversation from me.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

mustang1 said:


> EDIT: I'm gonna withdraw what I wrote coz there was no real contribution to this conversation from me.


When has that ever stopped anyone in the history of the internet?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

JSR said:


> Lemond believes it is his viable accusations against Armstrong that caused Trek to break their agreement. Trek believes Lemond's repeated unverified accusations shined a negative light on the corporation.
> 
> Which is right? You make the call!
> 
> JSR


In their own minds, they are both right.

Eki: 
Didn't Floyd supposedly contact Greg to confess as well?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Really sad to see Greg turn into to such a baby he was a great rider back in his day.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*Article*



SilasCL said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=176634



I don't recal if it was Cyclesport or Velonews. One of the main cycling magazines had a nice article on Lemond with a time line on it. Seems to me that Lemond just got caught up in his own fame and became a little megalomania. I hope that whatever his problem is, that he finds peace and moves on with his life. He is a better champion than this.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Couldn't Trek have taken the same exception if LeMond had commented on Vino?


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Greg is a POS, someone tell me why he cares whos doping and who is not? I didnt realize that was his job. The man needs some meds


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

This'll show whether Greg is in it to stop doping or not. He'll either take the money and shut up or actually fight. I hope he fights.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

TheDon said:


> This'll show whether Greg is in it to stop doping or not. He'll either take the money and shut up or actually fight. I hope he fights.


If he's truly against doping, why doesn't he go after the obvious European riders who have been caught and are probably still doping....like DiLuca, Vino, Valverde, etc? Nope, he only focuses on Americans and only the winners who could potentially make America forget how great Greg LeMond was.

You don't see Merckx trying to discredit riders, do ya? Of course, there's no mistaking how great he was.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Ekimov said:


> Yes Coolhand, why is this line from BryCobra not enough for a ban? Maybe I'll get another ban for bringing this to your attention.


Didn't know that was a insult- and a disgusting one at that. Next time hit the bad post button (its the ! jobbie) rather than just complaining in the thread. Can't be everywhere at once. Now off to put my Mod hat on. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderator's note*



Bry03cobra said:


> If Lemond takes cash to shut up, it's gonna turn his high horse into a pony. What will the Lemond feltchers say about a settlement???
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lemond-and-trek-to-consider-settlement



Knock off the insults, next one is a posting vacation.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



College said:


> I also don't know if you find it odd, Brycobra's fascination with rectums and bodily functions, perverted and otherwise. I'm referencing his signature line which is an excerpt from Pulp Fiction. This smiley seems to be in the spirit for him. :ciappa:


Permanent Bans mean Permanently Banned. Not slink back here later- deleting your posts now.


----------

